# Parámetro "Dead Band Width" de un servo



## sephirot (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola, ¿alguien sabe lo que indica el parámetro "Dead Band Width" de un servomotor? He visto que para algunos modelos es de 7us y para otros de 4ms.

Saludos.


----------



## throned (Abr 11, 2009)

hola, tengo la misma duda, no he logrado descifrar ese parametro :s
por favor si alguien sabe me saque a mi y otros cuantos de esa duda  gracias


----------



## karl (Abr 17, 2009)

significa ancho de banda muerto, y creo que es el error que puede tener un pulso antes de que el motor cambie su posicion, aunque 4 ms se me hace demasiado.
si es lo que yo creo, por las unidades en que esta expresado y los valores, un servo de mejor calidad es aquel que tenga un DBW menor.


----------

